

Greenseng: A Green Search Engine That Actually Conserves Energy (by CO2Stats, YC Summer 08) - alexwg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/02/greenseng-a-green-search-engine-that-actually-conserves-energy/

======
ryanwaggoner
Question: are you guys offsetting Google's server usage as well? And if not,
why wouldn't I just use Google? Seems like it's better to avoid using extra
energy in the first place, rather than using and subsequently offsetting it.

Side note: damn Alex, you've got quite the academic resume ;-)

------
SarahToton
I've been messing with domain names using the word "green" and I'm just amazed
they were able to get something that's 2 syllables with "green" in it. Thanks
cybersquatters!

------
vegashacker
I tried to choose "Add" from my Firefox search bar, and it seemed like it
worked, except the results of the search don't actually show up.

~~~
alexwg
Dear Rob,

Try adding it to your search bar now!

Best, Alex

~~~
vegashacker
Thanks, it's fixed!

------
patrickg-zill
How can I get in on this scam?

